# How do we talk to non-believers????



## Topgun95 (May 12, 2011)

Being a new Christian, it seems religion comes up more than when I was lost, or so it seems. The problem I have is I'm not as knowledgeable as others. It seems non-believers (atheist,etc...) know more about my religion than I do.


----------



## Whodathunkit (Aug 25, 2010)

Welcome over! Study and pray, true atheist can typically quote scripture "book and verse" even better than some pastors. Don't put up that fight yet unless you've been lead to.

Ask them what they have faith in, and then tell them the truth Hebrews 11:1 "Now faith is the substance of things hoped for, the evidence of things not seen". If they don't have faith you might as well witness to a spider monkey.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

^^This^^
When I was a new believer I would just share my own testimony. Tell them what you used to be and who you are now in Christ. Give glory to God.

Also remember that it is not us who will save them but the Holy Spirit. All we can do is share the gospel. It is up to them to accept it or reject it. And if they reject it, they are not rejecting you but Christ. God will give you words to speak. God bless you.


----------



## bearwhiz (Jan 30, 2011)

I will not argue or discuss religion with anyone who has a different belief than I do. I don't need some A H trying to convince me that there negative side is the side to be on. I believe what I believe. End of my discussion.


----------



## melvinrod (Dec 13, 2006)

Good question, the answer lies in your relationship with the Lord and getting close to Him which will draw others to you and relying on the holy spirit to bring the words which you need speak.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

That is a good question Topgun. The bible will tell you to read it, memorize it and be ready for anything. Being a witness is tough. If your going to walk the walk, your going to have to talk the talk. Be ready to be able to back up anything you want to say with scripture and plan on being criticized, called a hypocrite and being persecuted to the extreme. Becoming a Christian is tough. There is nothing easy about it. Soon we will understand why it has to be this way. The benefits greatly outweigh any inconveniences it brings. The rewards are unexplainable. Blessing are abundant. I think the hardest thing I can talk about is simply dying to oneself. Once, we do, life becomes so much easier. Knowing God is in control, and we can find comfort in knowing he will take care of everything is hard to comprehend. Turning it over to God and living on "FAITH" will completely change your life. He provides in ways we will never understand. He gives us wisdom, knowledge, discernment, comfort and hope. There is nothing in this world that even comes close to the Glory of God. Prayer is a start. Being humbled and understanding that the next few seconds are not guaranteed ever... we make sovereign choices, and God allows us to make them. He also allows us to reap the consequences of our choices. There will be a day of accountability. We will be on bended knee and we will be told it's over now. Will your name be in the book of lambs? It is our choice. He is here to save, not condemn but just punishments will be given to each.. based on their hearts and what is found there. Will it be hardened or will it be humbled. Excuses will be plentiful. Second chances will not be given. Forever is a long, long, long time and this life is very, very, very short. Rejoice my brother in Christ. We have so much to look forward to. Jesus paid the price so that you and I can someday exist in the presence of Gods glory. Amazing. It is so hard to comprehend but someday... we will be exposed and we will totally understand. I can not wait to see what he has in store for us.. Amen..


----------



## Hurricane77551 (Jan 3, 2007)

Those are very comforting words, Seeker. Thank you.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Hurricane, your a blessing my friend. If I could give you more green I would. It seems like the only green I hand out is here on the "Food for soul"..


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Topgun, also remember that the gospel is simple. Jesus would most of the time speak in parables. And we are not called to get into debates with others. Somebody posted on here once "How many people have been saved because they lost a debate?" We are called to the ministry of reconciliation. If somebody doesn't want to hear it or they have different belief then they have made a decision not to accept Christ.....straith & narrow is the way to salvation.


----------



## Livininlogs (Oct 12, 2005)

Fish&Chips said:


> Topgun, also remember that the gospel is simple. Jesus would most of the time speak in parables. And we are not called to get into debates with others. Somebody posted on here once "How many people have been saved because they lost a debate?" We are called to the ministry of reconciliation. If somebody doesn't want to hear it or they have different belief then they have made a decision not to accept Christ.....straith & narrow is the way to salvation.


Fish and Chips is correct and remember sometimes it isn't what you say. You need to be a living Bible to those who do not Know Christ. People watch more than you know and are ready to call you down if you do not represent yourself and a Christian should. If constantly represent yourself those with questions will approach to know what you have. As Seeker said you have to be prepared for debate. simple questions and why what you have is so much better, in other words there is no simple answer to this.


----------



## Topgun95 (May 12, 2011)

WOW! All of you have helped me with this. I am confident in my Faith, and I have shared my testimony with a few. i try to read as much as I can but find myself just flipping through the Bible searching for "something" to just jump off the page at me. I will share with you... I was married in 93' to my best friend. We had twins in 95'. The years rocked along and we were inseperatable, and were the perfect family. (so we thought). We were divorced in 2000 due to growing away from each other,(take in mind we were not anywhere near Jesus). I went on with my life and so did she, Talking only about the twins. In 05' hurricane Rita hit the Gulf Coast and we had evacuated together. Needless to say we were'nt far enough North and got hit with the storm. This was a turning point in our lives as God got his hands on my ex and began to work on her. She would tell me to come to church with her but I always had an excuse,and so she would go without me. I began talking with guys at work about God and thru them and my ex God was working on me, and he's good at it too! We began going to church every Sunday, joined a Lifegroup and got involved in our church. November19,2006 we were remarried AT church as a reconciliation sermon which noone knew about, not even our boys. All this time God is still working on me. I had talks with people about getting saved and everyone told me I needed to, but I kept telling them i would only be doing it because they told me to. On November 14, 2007, standing at my machine at work, i hit my breaking point and gave my life to Jesus Christ my Lord and Savior!!! My wife and kids were saved at an earlier date and I was the last to be saved. December 30, 2007 we were all four baptised! To some this is just a story of coincedence of being involved in a storm and then getting together again, but to most it was an act from God reuniting a life that once was, winning with four salvations burried with Christ and born a new! We're still together and are better friends than ever! God is the center of our lives, even though we slip from time to time, He is forever by our side!!!!


----------



## Livininlogs (Oct 12, 2005)

Amen Topgun If that isn't a testimony I don't know what is.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Topgun95 said:


> WOW! All of you have helped me with this. I am confident in my Faith, and I have shared my testimony with a few. i try to read as much as I can but find myself just flipping through the Bible searching for "something" to just jump off the page at me. I will share with you... I was married in 93' to my best friend. We had twins in 95'. The years rocked along and we were inseperatable, and were the perfect family. (so we thought). We were divorced in 2000 due to growing away from each other,(take in mind we were not anywhere near Jesus). I went on with my life and so did she, Talking only about the twins. In 05' hurricane Rita hit the Gulf Coast and we had evacuated together. Needless to say we were'nt far enough North and got hit with the storm. This was a turning point in our lives as God got his hands on my ex and began to work on her. She would tell me to come to church with her but I always had an excuse,and so she would go without me. I began talking with guys at work about God and thru them and my ex God was working on me, and he's good at it too! We began going to church every Sunday, joined a Lifegroup and got involved in our church. November19,2006 we were remarried AT church as a reconciliation sermon which noone knew about, not even our boys. All this time God is still working on me. I had talks with people about getting saved and everyone told me I needed to, but I kept telling them i would only be doing it because they told me to. On November 14, 2007, standing at my machine at work, i hit my breaking point and gave my life to Jesus Christ my Lord and Savior!!! My wife and kids were saved at an earlier date and I was the last to be saved. December 30, 2007 we were all four baptised! To some this is just a story of coincedence of being involved in a storm and then getting together again, but to most it was an act from God reuniting a life that once was, winning with four salvations burried with Christ and born a new! We're still together and are better friends than ever! God is the center of our lives, even though we slip from time to time, He is forever by our side!!!!


That's good stuff right there!
God is good, always!


----------



## melvinrod (Dec 13, 2006)

That is a God thing, an appointment in your life where God takes you out of yourself and put you in Him,Hidden in Christ. Praise the Lord for the great things He has done.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Topgun that is a wonderful testimony of what God can do. I'm so happy for you and your family bro. I'm 100% that you are a much better husband and father with God helping you. When it seems like there is no hope, God steps in and says yes there is. Amen brother! Thanks for sharing. Praise the Lord and all glory to Him!


----------

